# Average Price of Kitchen



## A_b (4 Aug 2007)

Hi,

whats the average price of kitchens these days? I know it varies depending on size of kitchen, type of wood etc but would be interested to hear if anyone has renovated recently and the cost. 

Thanks!


----------



## milmo (4 Aug 2007)

I'm in Galway and have gotten quotes ranging from 10k to 25k for an L shaped kitchen with an island in the centre.

It's impossible to give you an accurate figure for your project as there is so many variables - size, materials, fittings, appliances, countertops, etc etc etc.

The quality of the lower end of the scale in my opinion is very poor for the quality they are offering.  Small operations  run by individual tradesmen can offer very good quality for reasonable prices but they may not be suitable if you are looking for a modern/contempary look.

Beware of salespeople in kithchen design showrooms.  In my humble opinion they have done a course lasting a day or two on how to use the design package and aren't aware of, or interested in the functionality of a kitchen.  If you take them at face value you could get stuck with something for ten or fifteen years that doesn't meet your needs.  

Check out the IKEA design programme to experiment with your own ideas.  If you can present a drawing to a salesperson you are less likely to get a generic cut copy and paste design from them.  IKEA is also informative on how to design and you will find after an hour or two of experimenting that you will know more than most of the sales people you will come across.

To summarise, if you have a million, someone will charge you a million euro for a kitchen only worth a fraction of that.  Knowing what you want is the first and biggest step.

Best of luck!


----------



## shesham (5 Aug 2007)

milmo said:


> Small operations run by individual tradesmen can offer very good quality for reasonable prices but they may not be suitable if you are looking for a modern/contempary look.
> 
> Beware of salespeople in kithchen design showrooms.


 

I agree with milmo on above.... 

Take your time, don't rush into buying the first kitchen you like, check out as many places as possible, price the kitchen in different places amazing what information you will pick up along the way and by the end of it all you will be well versed and probably know as much as any of these salesguys.  They tell you what you want to hear and will overcharge as well.  Remember the guy who hasn't as many overheads ie. showrooms, employees etc. will give you a better price than the fancy showrooms can, even though he may not be up to date with the mod look...


----------



## ennisjim (7 Aug 2007)

Got quotes ranging from €5k to €19k for L-shaped plus island - in Athlone area. Will be going with the lower quote because used the same company many years ago for existing house and they did a fine job. The company is still in same old showroom which I believe means low overheads and better price. The €19k quote was from a new flashy place whose overheads must be very high. Just my 2cents...


----------



## Trish2006 (7 Aug 2007)

we did ours about 4 years ago and just contracted a builder.  We discussed what presses we wanted where and he sent us to Noyeks Newman in Finglas to pick doors and handles.  Then he gave us a quote to supply and fit.  Solid cherry doors, big kitchen - LOTS of presses, removed the old one, knocked down a wall and supplied and fitted double doors between two other rooms.  All in cost about €6.5k.  In Dublin.  Doubt you'd get such a great deal now but might be cheaper to get a builder than to go to a kitchen place.


----------



## AliDesign (7 Aug 2007)

We just got our first kitchen from Homebase. It was worth 4k but we bargained the salesperson down to 3,150k. That price includes a u-shaped design with a cooker/oven, extractor fan, sink with tap and integrated dishwasher but does not include getting it put in. It is well worth getting a few prices as we got a quote for just the units (no extras) for 6k off someone else.


----------



## Caveat (7 Aug 2007)

A_b said:


> Hi,
> 
> whats the average price of kitchens these days? I know it varies depending on size of kitchen, type of wood etc but would be interested to hear if anyone has renovated recently and the cost.
> 
> Thanks!


 
As above posts suggest, a bit of a 'piece of string' figure. No upper price would surprise me but in my experience,  you can get a decent L-shaped kitchen for about 3K excluding fitting.


----------



## lfcfan (7 Aug 2007)

We have been quoted €24K for a U shaped Pippy Oak In Framed Kitchen with Island plus PVC fitout for the utility room, all with Granite worktop. Will be getting a few more quotes of course. Once place I refuse to skimp on for our new house is the Kitchen.


----------



## bride2be (17 Aug 2007)

We got a kitchen fitted in April and it cost us €4,500 + €850 for fitting. We went to Make Kitchens in Blanchardstown and would definetly NOT recommend them. We had problems with deliveries, damaged goods, missed items, ordered items. Its now August and im still without one last unit. OUr fitter recommended by Make told me he could get the unit at half the cost and fit it much cheaper. That was 6 weeks ago, and im still waiting. Aparantly, he's on hols in uk at the moment. Shop around. I've heard theres a new kitchen/wardrobe company in Clonsilla that are very good. Neighbours got 3k worth of wardrobes and her mother got a kitchen, extremely happy with them. Trying to find their name myself for wardrobes.


----------



## cruchan09 (17 Aug 2007)

Got a kitchen and utility room done on a self build last year for €25k plus approx €5k for appliances. Kitchen approx. 360sq ft with kitchen along three walls and a large central island. All oak with granite. Utility room approx. 50sq ft with cupboards on two walls with an mdf finish and a standard vinyl worktop. Done by Patsy Morris kitchens in Inch, near Gorey. Did a great job. Also got a quote for a similar from Andrew Ryan in the same location. Over twice the price, then again his stuff is really high spec.


----------



## Emerb (15 Sep 2007)

I recently got a kitchen from Ernie Fennelly, Woodale Designs. I got a painted inframe kitchen for 14k with solid oak worktops. The closest price i could get to this with quality in mind was 22k. The difference in price paid for my electricals! I would 100% recommend them. They cleaned the kitchen from top to bottom. They even brought a hoover with them. 
I viewed alot of kitchens in their showroom but decided on a painted one.
They also have a web site if you want a look. www.woodaledesigns.ie
Hope this is of help.
Emer.


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Sep 2007)

Emerb said:


> I recently got a kitchen from Ernie Fennelly, Woodale Designs. I got a painted inframe kitchen for 14k with solid oak worktops. The closest price i could get to this with quality in mind was 22k. The difference in price paid for my electricals! I would 100% recommend them. They cleaned the kitchen from top to bottom. They even brought a hoover with them.
> I viewed alot of kitchens in their showroom but decided on a painted one.
> They also have a web site if you want a look. www.woodaledesigns.ie
> Hope this is of help.
> Emer.


 
Hi Emer,

As you are a newly registered member and both your posts have recommended Woodale Designs can you confirm if you have any connection with this company.

Thanks,

Sue Ellen.


----------



## Emerb (16 Sep 2007)

Hi,
I'm sorry i didn't know you could not post more than one thread. 
As for my being connected to them the answer is no, not unless i have done their makeup!(I'm a makeup artist) 
I am constantly looking at your site for advice on suppliers for my new home and just wanted to give people advice.


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Sep 2007)

Emerb said:


> Hi,
> I'm sorry i didn't know you could not post more than one thread.
> As for my being connected to them the answer is no, not unless i have done their makeup!(I'm a makeup artist)
> I am constantly looking at your site for advice on suppliers for my new home and just wanted to give people advice.


 
Hi Emer,

There's no problem on posting more than one thread. 

As we get many people using the site to advertise their business for free we need to be vigilant.  Users are therefore wary of first time posters making recommendations.

Thanks for the clarification on no connection.

Sue Ellen.


----------



## gburns_ie (16 Sep 2007)

hey there firstly i have no connection with this place but a certain english homestore has 50% off all kitchens this week with another 15% off this weekend,great designs and plenty of them,doin research myslf as in the planning stages of a new build,also have heard great reports about said homestore


----------



## bskinti (17 Sep 2007)

A_b said:


> _whats the average price of kitchens these days? I know it varies depending on size of kitchen, type of wood etc _
> _Thanks!_


 
The average kitchen price is €1000 per metre which would include hardwood doors and no granite,


----------



## ljsd (18 Sep 2007)

Just wondering what is an 'in frame' kitchen.  Have been looking around and noticed that these are considerably dearer than an equivalent hand painted kitchen.


----------



## puffin (18 Sep 2007)

The doors are not hung onto cabinet instead are set into ope. Makes for streamlined appearance and shows off cabinetmaking skills. Am looking at kitchens myself and if budget allows will defo go with in-frame.....think it looks well finished personally. Others might not even notice but the kitchens I have always liked when first seen have been the in-framed ones.


----------



## amv8 (18 Sep 2007)

gburns_ie said:


> hey there firstly i have no connection with this place but a certain english homestore has 50% off all kitchens this week with another 15% off this weekend,great designs and plenty of them,doin research myslf as in the planning stages of a new build,also have heard great reports about said homestore


 

I think you will find that the 50% off offers relate to specific items only in their ranges like the cabinets. Doors, handles, worktops etc. are often at the usual prices with no discount. Some of the prices for handles and doors are very, very high. This is how they make their money, the basics look cheap, all the add ons can be very expensive. You may believe you are getting 50% off but in fact the final saving tends to be much much smaller. Make sure you shop around after you get your "discounted" price, you will often be able to get it elsewhere, quicker and for a better price.


----------



## nedia (18 Sep 2007)

average price to buy and fit a soliid oak kitchen in a large kitchen with formica worktop 6-8k. island 2k extra.


----------

